# Guthrie Govan Appreciation Thread



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

There must be some GG fans out there. This guy is mind blowing, I don't think I have ever heard a guitar player as versatile, as Guthrie and a master of each and every style he plays to boot.

http://www.myspace.com/guthriegovaneroticcakes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHWqaotodtE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YpF7k2jkMM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKRbPvPeWB8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0lx5ZtUdyk


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Erotic Cakes is the must buy guitar album of 2006 :bow: and it's now 2007 !!!

Andy


----------



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Erotic Cakes is the must buy guitar album of 2006 :bow: and it's now 2007 !!!
> 
> Andy



AGREED! I'm going to order mine this weekend!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*101*

Check out the new Guitar Player..February 2007
Guthrie Govan made the 101 Forgotten Greats and unsung Heroes!
There were few in there that I did not expect


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

GG is way too good! I'd like to hurt his hands...:tongue: Not just a great player, his album is also excellent, songwriting, production, everything!!! :bow:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

There's a whole new batch on line from Jan Cryka's studio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUZK9dasP8s&mode=related&search=

Jan's also a frightening guitarist and a wonderfully nice person!!!!!!!

Guthrie's Suhr is amazing.....he had John lower the action slightly and it plays like butter.....imagine Guthrie hands over the guitar and says "'ere 'ave a go then" The was major lame wanking across at graphtech so ....afaik, no witnesses :rockon2: :bow: 

a little scoop, getting Guthrie to visit Canada would be a good thing....and the idea may just take on wings. Would you guys be interested in a master class/clinic/concert? 

Andy


----------

